
Satya Nadella pitched Excel to developers in a 1993 telecast - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-young-windows-nt-in-devcast-telethon-video-2017-9
======
SQL2219
fast forward to: 1:45:27

